

Play “Take Away” - karjaluoto
http://www.erickarjaluoto.com/blog/play-take-away/

======
karjaluoto
We're doing this with the sites we build, and I felt the approach worth
sharing. It's all too easy to add more; but the best designed experiences are
often that way, as a result of what the creators took away.

